# What does this pop up message mean?



## callie (Oct 9, 2009)

For several days now I continue to get this pop up window on my screen when I'm at DC:

"The current webpage is trying to open a site in your Trusted sites list. Do you want to allow this?

current site: {there is an http:// in front of}content.pulse360.com 
Trusted site: {there is a res:// in front of}ieframe.dll

yes         no"

Every time I change pages, this message appears.
Can anyone explain?  TIA!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 9, 2009)

Pulse 360 is a survey site that may have been contracted by our host.


----------



## callie (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you for your reply, BD.  I continue to say "no" when the window appears.  Is there potential harm to my computer if I answer "yes?"  And if I answer yes, will the pop ups stop?  If I persist in saying no, will it ever go away  ??


----------



## Dillbert (Oct 9, 2009)

>>any danger

yes and no.

sites like this are supported by advertising.

problem:  links to advertising are not always trustworthy.  some are intentionally bad (malware, etc) others get hacked.  anytime you get 'convinced' to 'click' on some popup, you should be especially suspicious - the obvious "enter your user name and password" tricks are obvious, stuff like "you must update your Flash Player to view this site" are not so obvious but just as nasty.

a pop-up blocker is usually effective on such things.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 9, 2009)

you can block pop-ups in your preferences (not sure where, but it's there somewhere)


----------



## msmofet (Oct 9, 2009)

there is a pop up blocker option in the tools>pop up blocker and tools>internet options. there are also pop up blockers included with google and yahoo toolbars.


----------



## callie (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks everyone - this is so annoying.  i'll snoop around DC and see what i can find to block pop ups.  i don't have the problem anywhere else.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 9, 2009)

callie said:


> thanks everyone - this is so annoying. i'll snoop around DC and see what i can find to block pop ups. i don't have the problem anywhere else.


 read my post i told you 2 ways how to block pop ups through the TOOLS tab on your browser window.


----------



## callie (Oct 9, 2009)

msmofet said:


> read my post i told you 2 ways how to block pop ups through the TOOLS tab on your browser window.


 
thank you so much msmofet.  my pop up blocker was already enabled.  and always has been.  i appreciate the advice, though.


----------



## Andy R (Oct 9, 2009)

I think this is being caused by an ad network that we work with.  I am going to send them a link to this discussion right now.  Sorry about the issues.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 9, 2009)

callie said:


> thank you so much msmofet. my pop up blocker was already enabled. and always has been. i appreciate the advice, though.


 you're welcome. but why hasn't it blocked the pop ups if it is enabled? this is strange.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 9, 2009)

msmofet said:


> you're welcome. but why hasn't it blocked the pop ups if it is enabled? this is strange.


 
It depends upon the version of the blocker and how the web page code is coded. Often pop ups can get around the blocker when you click to do something on the page. Basicly the code is written in a way that your blocker thinks that you opened the page so it allows the pop up.


----------



## Andy R (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think the message you are seeing is from a pop-up.  It appears to be a browser warning message about trusted sites.  I have disabled this ad network until we can get the issues resolved.

Once again I am sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 9, 2009)

Andy R said:


> I don't think the message you are seeing is from a pop-up. It appears to be a browser warning message about trusted sites. I have disabled this ad network until we can get the issues resolved.
> 
> Once again I am sorry for the inconvenience.


 
The back button is now working.


----------



## callie (Oct 9, 2009)

Andy R said:


> I don't think the message you are seeing is from a pop-up. It appears to be a browser warning message about trusted sites. I have disabled this ad network until we can get the issues resolved.
> 
> Once again I am sorry for the inconvenience.


 
Thank you very much Andy R.  Sorry if I'm the only one having this trouble and causing you a problem.  Right now I am not seeing the message.  I appreciate your help.


----------

